# What is the nicest thing someone has ever done for you?



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

At any time in your life, just write anything that someone has done for you or that happened that was really nice 

A couple for me that come to mind...

In high school I had a rough time with some girls and remember eating lunch alone in the courtyard, crying. A couple girls I barely knew but had a class with came and sat with me, asked how I was and I remember it just really made my day. Nobody had ever noticed me or asked me if I was okay before. I still remember that to this day. 

Another memory more recent and kind of embarrassing really. I was having a very stressful time at work and at home, didn't have very much money at all. I assumed I had just enough to get myself this chicken bowl meal at a local restaurant. My card came up short and I was embarrassed only to have a dollar to my name. Cashier felt so bad for me, he wound up buying my dinner. I was all teary eyed and thankful. I couldn't believe it. 

Good things go a long way


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Had many nice things done for me (can't pick one above another), even on here by so many lovely people with their lovely comments. Even nice comments from the amazing @A Toxic Butterfly when I felt really bad. 

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Even something as simple as a smile can make your day when you're feeling down.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Had a lady at Walmart pay for my purchase one day. My total was like 50 bucks , probably the nicest thing a stranger has done for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

That is a tough one....I'm usually the one doing the nice things lol. Hmm can't think of anything huge. Idk I can just think of one time I was really sick at work and the little boy comes out of nowhere and asks me if I'm sick when I said yeah he said he'll pray for me....idk that so made my day. The kid looked 8.


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh... hm. I don't know. Most recent thing that's coming to mind happened when I lived in Texas. I was there by myself (no family, no friends) and was prone to getting sick. One week I went through this awful bout of nausea... and in being willing to try anything, I decided to walk to CVS. In the heat. Across a huge intersection. So I was in a craptastic mood by the time I got there. 

Picked up meds, some ginger ale, and tried to find saltines just to see if I could keep them down. Couldn't find them. Grabbed a single box of overly expensive crackers that seemed similar.

Went up to the register and the lady immediately asked if I was sick. I said yes and she looked at the box of crackers and told me to come with her a minute. She found me a 4 pack box of saltines that was cheaper than the stupid crackers I had then gave me her discount and told me she hoped I felt better.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

When I was in Borstal early eighties one of the officers brought me home rather than my using a rail warrant to get the train home


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

Had something done almost 2 years ago that was life changing but I don't elaborate more on it.


But one thing that I do remember was when I was in High School. My Music teacher forced everyone to take an "extra credit" course without really telling us.
I personally felt this was unfair, I talked to the teacher to no avail.
I talked to my guidance councillor who agreed with me, but directed me to the Vice Principle.
This was something that I didn't really want to do because the VP kinda is intimating, but the injustice that my music teacher imposed on me overcame my fear.
He listened to me, and a couple of weeks later, this extra credit thing became optional. 



So thank you Mr. A for listening to me and doing the right thing.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

I lost my phone and was on the verge of tears and some old guy came up to me and asked if I was alright. That was pretty nice.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had several people let me stay with them for free in a few countries for short periods. That was very nice of them. 

When I was 19 I arrived in Sapporo with boxes (too naive to use suitcases) after hitchhiking with a less than savory old man. A taxi driver gave me a ride for free to a hostel. 

For a couple periods in Japan, I was walking home late at night by myself since the subway finishes at 12:00am and my job ended at 1:00am. Taxis are too expensive. I had weirdos bother me occasionally. One time was particularly bad. There were TWO creepy guys trying to talk to me and block my path. I kept trying to walk around them and they kept trying to block me. One guy saw that and scolded them. And I was able to walk home okay. That was quite nice of him.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Stayed my friend.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

A few years ago i was sat in the cafeteria at my job. I'd only been there a few weeks and knew noone. My colleagues weren't being particularly nice to me. They didn't invite me to lunch ever and generally ignored me. That day a group of women asked to join my table as there weren't many tables free. I agreed and said i was leaving soon anyway. One of them told me warmly to stay. I didn't stay much longer anyeay as i was nearly finished but i really appreciated how she spoke to me. After that day she'd always greet me with a warm smile when our paths crossed.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Talked me out of suicide
Also had a teacher in high school who constantly told me how hard working I was and that he really sees me going places.


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

I can't think of a specific act, but my dentist I thought came off as one of the kindest people I've ever met. I had a broken tooth few months ago. And she treated me so well and made my experience go very well during the visit and subsequent visits for taking care of my teeth. So much so I wrote a thank you card. Sth I never did before. Keep in mind I hadn't seen a dentist prior to that broken tooth day in a decade or more.
Otherwise I can't think of a specific act of kindness that stood out enough to me to mention. But recently I've thought about showing more gratitude to people who do positively affect my life.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I befriended an Australian couple on my flight from Peru to Miami. They were so kind and sweet and just kept me company since it was my first time flying alone (I was 18 ). They could have kept to themselves but they noticed I was anxious.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was the "nicest thing", at least not intentionally nice but one of the few days of my life that I was closest to suicide.... I was at a high school assembly, thinking about how I was going to go home that day and attempt to kill myself. Some teacher, some old man, stopped me as we were walking back to class and asked me if I was ok. And that I could talk to him if anything was wrong. I told him I was fine but I was really touched. That whole year was such a dark period for me, basically everyone I interacted ignored me or treated me badly and that was probably the kindest thing anyone had said or done to me that whole year... Which is pathetic, because it probably meant nothing to him, but it stopped me from committing suicide that day.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not sure but I always remember how my year 7 teacher came up to me in in class and told me that I can do anything I put my mind to. He was so into it, it was like a movie scene.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

People probably did nice things for me when I was younger but I have trouble remembering it. My wife's been pretty good though - she even came to pick me up one time when they kicked me out of the psych unit. She's put up with a lot - that's why I cut her a lot of slack nowadays.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> I befriended an Australian couple on my flight from Peru to Miami. They were so kind and sweet and just kept me company since it was my first time flying alone (I was 18 ). They could have kept to themselves but they noticed I was anxious.


That's nice to hear they did that. Glad they were nice to you.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

I had an extremely similar experience as you actually---I used to eat lunch alone all the time in highschool because I had no friends. I was obviously sad/depressed one day. This one girl came to my table that day and sat with me, asked how I was etc.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I can't think of the nicest but a more recent ones was a member from here woke me up on Skype just to talk to me. I know waking someone up doesn't sound nice but to me it was because I always feel like I'm unwanted and just bothering people but that made me feel wanted and like someone actually wanted to talk to me for once so it was sweet of her to be a good friend like that. Another member helped me look for uni courses and funding and I think that might be the nicest actually.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

when we were small my brother gave me a face polish for my birthday. It was a cotton ball put in a very small round plastic container and it had a label in colourful writing that said face polish and also wishing me happy birthday.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Pushed me out of their vagina.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Send me mail. I liked that.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

A lot of people have done kind and selfless things for me, for no other reason than just being nice people.

-My old coworkers (now departed from the company) were constantly supporting me during a bad relationship, even offering their own home for me to crash at, or offering to take time off work to help me move.

-My current boss contacted his friends and even offered me his own home to stay when I was left homeless, checking up on me and offering to pick me up if needed. 

-I was crying on the way home one evening, and a woman on the bus dug around her purse to hand me a tissue with a sympathetic smile, without saying a word. It was four years ago but I still remember that moment. Another guy offered to give me his jacket if I was cold, and asked if someone had hurt me. These were absolutely complete strangers.

-When my train back to the city was canceled and I was left stranded, some new friends (one of whom only knew me for 1.5 weeks) stayed with me the entire time... canceling their evening plans, standing 45 minutes in a line for new tickets the next day, offered me their place to stay, and just being there. I've drifted apart from most of this group of friends I met. But I never forgot how they took care of me in a moment when I desperately needed someone to.

-A friend here on SAS, who would go out of his way to help me all the time. Including calling my crazy ex-boyfriend to talk him away from my front door. He's been there for me - always kind, supportive, and loving - for probably eight years.

-The only real friend I've ever made in Montreal, who has shown nothing but absolute kindness and love to me. She is a flight attendant and despite being on a 12-hour layover in the city, she took a bus downtown just to see me during a difficult time, and even bought me dinner. And the kicker is she was going through a tough time herself, but she was more concerned about me!

I wouldn't be able to repay all the kindness that others have shown me, but I try paying it forward to others when I can.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Lots of nice stories here.

My story is not nice. I remember one evening a woman in panic running towards me , she was bleeding and she said he's husband did that to her. She was very distraught which made me extremely tense. She asked me to use my phone to call the police, I pretty much refused and went away :-S
I feel bad for that moment but I was so tense and I'm always a bit paranoid when a stranger walks up to me. I thought this was a big scheme to steal my money or so, sometimes I overthink situations :-S

I can't really recall anything nice people did for me but it surely has happened


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

On two occasions I almost lost my passport at the airport and both times someone found it and returned it safely to me.


----------

